# Loose Lay vinyl plank flooring?



## contractorman79 (Oct 23, 2015)

Has anyone ever installed the loose lay, no locking system, no glue vinyl plank flooring. It is 5mm thick. I believe it is a newer product. Just wanted to see any good or bad thoughts. Thanks in advance. I am new to the site and glad I found it.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

It is designed/alternative as no glue? Who makes it Shaw?


----------



## contractorman79 (Oct 23, 2015)

*It is designed to only loose lay.*

It is made by karndean. I was approached about installing it. Also carrying it in our stores. It literally just lays there and the rep guarantee it never moves that friction holds it in place. I am skeptical is all.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I hear good things about Karndean, written instructions would be nice to look over to see its limitations. Expansion? 

Sounds interesting, I would probably do a limited install, see if you like the product and if you feel ok after you install it.

You know after you install some types of flooring and you get done and don't feel like you accomplished anything?


----------



## woodfloor (Oct 12, 2015)

Looselay tiles do not use glue or staples or any kind of ClickLock system. Instead the backing of each tile is made with materials that use friction to effectively grip the subfloor beneath; furthermore Loose lay vinyl tiles are completely dimensionally stable which means that they will not expand or shrink depending on moisture levels, so when you install them there is no expansion gap between the tiles and the wall.


----------



## woodfloor (Oct 12, 2015)

Looselay tiles do not use glue or staples or any kind of ClickLock system. Instead the backing of each tile is made with materials that use friction to effectively grip the subfloor beneath; furthermore Loose lay vinyl tiles are completely dimensionally stable which means that they will not expand or shrink depending on moisture levels, so when you install them there is no expansion gap between the tiles and the wall.


----------



## GrantH (Nov 30, 2015)

woodfloor said:


> Loose lay vinyl tiles are completely dimensionally stable which means that they will not expand or shrink depending on moisture levels, so when you install them there is no expansion gap between the tiles and the wall.


True....moisture won't effect them. Temperature on the other hand...sheesh.

We've had a lot of experience with this product down under and it has reached the stage we are using P/S adhesive in non-sun areas and a full set one in sunny zones. 

An example would be my son and I half fitted (loose lay) a dining room one afternoon in approx 25C heat. The next morning we returned in approx 10C heat and shuffled the 5 rows of planks over (length wise) 7mm to close the gaps up and re-cut the end ones.

They look good, are very easy to work with, but even with fiber-glass reinforcing they are not stable in temperature variable areas.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was helping out my mate on this job where they used that flooring. I'm well impressed with it. Feels solid when it's down and looks real nice too. 











I thought the ramboard was up in this pick but clearly not. Will get a picture when im back over there.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

GrantH said:


> True....moisture won't effect them. Temperature on the other hand...sheesh.
> 
> We've had a lot of experience with this product down under and it has reached the stage we are using P/S adhesive in non-sun areas and a full set one in sunny zones.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!

Installed a Metro LVP that had a lock system. Front bay window facing East. Flooring just exploded at the seams because of the direct sunlight. Manufacturer directions : up to 85* is ok. Put a piece in the sun to test in heat. 90* day in full sun and piece went up to 120*+


----------

